# Trying to make a come back after 30 years



## Jackie boy (2 mo ago)

*hello everybody glad to meet you I love archery my dad my mentor gave me a fiber glass bow when I was 5 years old I was hooked on archery I was born in Los Angeles ca youngest of 3 kids grew up in Orange County not far from knotts berry farm the tract of homes whe outside the city limits so I could do some things I was not supposed to do shooting arrows BB gun even my 22 with cb caps there was an open field behind our house my dad was from az my mom was from Pennsylvania anyway my dad wanted to go back home he told me as soon as I get out of school they were going to leave he ended up living on a ranch out side of Tucson 1987 me & my wife moved to Tucson dad was heavily in to bow hunting so was I ever change I got I grabbed my bow and the door stayed there for two years when back to la been otr truck driver seen almost all 48 states seen allot of animals allot of beautiful places I been working for one of the biggest companies in the world they keep me busy 70 hours a week l will be 65 on 3 months want to retire and pursue my dream of bow hunting archery has changed a lot in the last 30 years that is my plan anyway when I lived in Tucson my uncle was a dumpster diver he found a brand new ode Mach flight 4 he gave it to me because now body could pull it back I shot it with fingers did not know I should’ve used a release so all of this is new to me after 30 years I bought a new bow 2020 shoot whenever I get a chance love archery found this website very interesting had to join 8 years ago had neck surgery spinal stenosis dr fused all 7 veterbrates plus steel rods 2 years after back surgery so pulling a bow is not as easy as it used to be found out 3 months ago I now have 3 crushed disks lower back I will be back anyway I enjoy reading everything you guys on here nice to meet you have a nice day *


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Welcome! The OTR life will soon be in your deer view mirror! Respect for you truckers.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome To our family…


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome to AT forum from SE Wisconsin. Don't have to be able to pull 70 pound bow back to enjoy archery; 30# and up will get the job done. It's just a satisfaction feeling as time goes on as you get more accurate.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Jackie boy.


----------



## OleDave (2 mo ago)

Welcome to AT from KY


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Jackie boy (2 mo ago)

Jackie boy said:


> *hello everybody glad to meet you I love archery my dad my mentor gave me a fiber glass bow when I was 5 years old I was hooked on archery I was born in Los Angeles ca youngest of 3 kids grew up in Orange County not far from knotts berry farm the tract of homes whe outside the city limits so I could do some things I was not supposed to do shooting arrows BB gun even my 22 with cb caps there was an open field behind our house my dad was from az my mom was from Pennsylvania anyway my dad wanted to go back home he told me as soon as I get out of school they were going to leave he ended up living on a ranch out side of Tucson 1987 me & my wife moved to Tucson dad was heavily in to bow hunting so was I ever change I got I grabbed my bow and the door stayed there for two years when back to la been otr truck driver seen almost all 48 states seen allot of animals allot of beautiful places I been working for one of the biggest companies in the world they keep me busy 70 hours a week l will be 65 on 3 months want to retire and pursue my dream of bow hunting archery has changed a lot in the last 30 years that is my plan anyway when I lived in Tucson my uncle was a dumpster diver he found a brand new ode Mach flight 4 he gave it to me because now body could pull it back I shot it with fingers did not know I should’ve used a release so all of this is new to me after 30 years I bought a new bow 2020 shoot whenever I get a chance love archery found this website very interesting had to join 8 years ago had neck surgery spinal stenosis dr fused all 7 veterbrates plus steel rods 2 years after back surgery so pulling a bow is not as easy as it used to be found out 3 months ago I now have 3 crushed disks lower back I will be back anyway I enjoy reading everything you guys on here nice to meet you have a nice day *


----------



## Jackie boy (2 mo ago)

Thank you merry Christmas & happy new year


----------



## hana gray (11 mo ago)

Welcome aboard



Kodi nox​


----------



## Jackie boy (2 mo ago)

Thank you merry Christmas happy new years


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Jackie boy (2 mo ago)

BTJunkie said:


> Welcome! The OTR life will soon be in your deer view mirror! Respect for you truckers.


----------



## Jackie boy (2 mo ago)

Thank you merry Christmas and happy new years


----------



## Jackie boy (2 mo ago)

Jackie boy said:


> *hello everybody glad to meet you I love archery my dad my mentor gave me a fiber glass bow when I was 5 years old I was hooked on archery I was born in Los Angeles ca youngest of 3 kids grew up in Orange County not far from knotts berry farm the tract of homes whe outside the city limits so I could do some things I was not supposed to do shooting arrows BB gun even my 22 with cb caps there was an open field behind our house my dad was from az my mom was from Pennsylvania anyway my dad wanted to go back home he told me as soon as I get out of school they were going to leave he ended up living on a ranch out side of Tucson 1987 me & my wife moved to Tucson dad was heavily in to bow hunting so was I ever change I got I grabbed my bow and the door stayed there for two years when back to la been otr truck driver seen almost all 48 states seen allot of animals allot of beautiful places I been working for one of the biggest companies in the world they keep me busy 70 hours a week l will be 65 on 3 months want to retire and pursue my dream of bow hunting archery has changed a lot in the last 30 years that is my plan anyway when I lived in Tucson my uncle was a dumpster diver he found a brand new ode Mach flight 4 he gave it to me because now body could pull it back I shot it with fingers did not know I should’ve used a release so all of this is new to me after 30 years I bought a new bow 2020 shoot whenever I get a chance love archery found this website very interesting had to join 8 years ago had neck surgery spinal stenosis dr fused all 7 veterbrates plus steel rods 2 years after back surgery so pulling a bow is not as easy as it used to be found out 3 months ago I now have 3 crushed disks lower back I will be back anyway I enjoy reading everything you guys on here nice to meet you have a nice day *





Jackie boy said:


> *hello everybody glad to meet you I love archery my dad my mentor gave me a fiber glass bow when I was 5 years old I was hooked on archery I was born in Los Angeles ca youngest of 3 kids grew up in Orange County not far from knotts berry farm the tract of homes whe outside the city limits so I could do some things I was not supposed to do shooting arrows BB gun even my 22 with cb caps there was an open field behind our house my dad was from az my mom was from Pennsylvania anyway my dad wanted to go back home he told me as soon as I get out of school they were going to leave he ended up living on a ranch out side of Tucson 1987 me & my wife moved to Tucson dad was heavily in to bow hunting so was I ever change I got I grabbed my bow and the door stayed there for two years when back to la been otr truck driver seen almost all 48 states seen allot of animals allot of beautiful places I been working for one of the biggest companies in the world they keep me busy 70 hours a week l will be 65 on 3 months want to retire and pursue my dream of bow hunting archery has changed a lot in the last 30 years that is my plan anyway when I lived in Tucson my uncle was a dumpster diver he found a brand new ode Mach flight 4 he gave it to me because now body could pull it back I shot it with fingers did not know I should’ve used a release so all of this is new to me after 30 years I bought a new bow 2020 shoot whenever I get a chance love archery found this website very interesting had to join 8 years ago had neck surgery spinal stenosis dr fused all 7 veterbrates plus steel rods 2 years after back surgery so pulling a bow is not as easy as it used to be found out 3 months ago I now have 3 crushed disks lower back I will be back anyway I enjoy reading everything you guys on here nice to meet you have a nice day *


thank you merry Christmas and happy new year


----------



## Bowguy70 (Jul 27, 2021)

Welcome from Alabama


----------



## Jackie boy (2 mo ago)

Bowguy70 said:


> Welcome from Alabama


----------



## Jackie boy (2 mo ago)

Thank you happy new year


----------



## BigDrive18 (3 mo ago)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Jackie boy (2 mo ago)

BigDrive18 said:


> Welcome to AT!


Thank you happy new year


----------



## Jackie boy (2 mo ago)

BigDrive18 said:


> Welcome to AT!


Thank you happy new year


----------



## jaydeencox (Feb 16, 2021)

A great welcome back. Happy new year


----------



## Jackie boy (2 mo ago)

jaydeencox said:


> A great welcome back. Happy new year


Happy new year thank you


----------

